# Jolly Harbour Beach Resort



## sbinoc (Feb 20, 2008)

We are going to Jolly Harbour Beach Resort (*JHR*) in April 08.  We traded through Interval and got a 2 bedroom.  I'm having trouble finding information for the resort.  I see a lot of info on Jolly Beach Vacations (JBV) or Jolly Beach resort, but not for Jolly Harbour Beach Resort.  I can't find even a picture on their web site.  Does anyone have some information?

Thanks,


----------



## susiequeve (Feb 20, 2008)

Go to Jollybeachvacations.com for more info on the timeshares at this resort.  The timeshares are located at the right of the Jolly Beach Resort.  The beach at the timeshares is amazing. :whoopie:


----------



## sbinoc (Feb 20, 2008)

Those are Jolly Beach Vacations (JBV), but thanks for the reply.  I need info on (JHR) Jolly Harbour Beach Resort.


----------



## tashamen (Feb 21, 2008)

There are several rather lengthy reviews of JHR here in the TUG reviews, but you need to be a member to see them.  I seem to recall a number of threads about this resort in the past year or so here also, so see if a search will turn them up.


----------



## Carta (Feb 22, 2008)

JHR, JBV and JBR are all within walking distance of one another and they all use the same beach. JHR  is furthest from the beach. It is located in the harbor/marina. You'll see boats,etc. I've never been inside any of the units, nor have I ever seen a picture.......When I was in Antigua, I stayed at JBV; which i really like.
Check out the reviews of JHR at tripadvisor.com 
ps The beach is GREAT!


----------



## Carta (Feb 22, 2008)

go to www.jollyharbourvacations.com/html/gallery.html


----------



## bhodgson (Mar 13, 2008)

Not sure you will see this - been awhile since you posted. I had the same problem when we went there 2 years ago. Part of the issue is that the timeshare sits behind the hotel. Everyone writes about the hotel but no one writes about the timeshare. The Jolly Roger property is immense and the timeshare units are very large and very comfortable - much more so than the hotel rooms which everyone complains about. 
Her are some insights which may help. The units are large and well appointed - not much on TV
Great beach - huge - lots of room to find your own little place each day
Resort is not close to much of anything and they drive on the opposite side of the road and when we were last there the roads were not well marked.
we opted for the all inclusive - it is available to timeshare owners and can be done once you are there - do not remember the cost but was not unreasonable especially including all drinks. There are several nice restaurants as well as the buffets and there is entertainment every night of some kind ( think you can do this even if you are not inclusive ). we figured between the drinks and driving around and the use of the beach equipment - Hobie cats and kayaks - it was worth it for the two of us. 
If not - you may want to consider packing some food things for your trip - the closest grocery store was a bit limited and I thought expensive. We made one trip to town and that was it for the week 
If you are brave about the car and arrive during daylight hours - you should be fine - if you arrive at night - take a cab to the resort and rent a car from there. 
Places to see:
we always do a day sail with
http://www.wadadlicats.com
who come right to Jolly Roger
and like to Do sunset at English Harbour - some nights there is barbecue and steel drum bands - lots of locals as well as tourists -lots of fun
Downtown now has several shopping areas - one where the ships come in and they have put many of the local vendors together under one roof but have never been there. I love their open air market right along the street as you go to town. 
The casino near Jolly Roger is strange to say the least - went only once and kind of felt it would have been better if we had just handed them some money and not bothered to play.
Hope this helps.


----------



## sbinoc (Mar 18, 2008)

*Internet*

Does anyone know if Jolly Harbour Beach Resort (*JHR*) has high speed internet service?  We are arriving on April 06, 2008.


----------

